# EEA national sponsoring Non EEA-National family member (Mother in law)



## Springs11 (Dec 7, 2013)

EEA national sponsoring Non EEA-National family member (Mother in law).

• I am a EEA national married to a person from Indian origin who is currently a British national. 

• We have two children and we are currently living in the UAE since December 2010 (3 years). We are thinking of relocating back to the UK in March 2014.

• My mother in law (Indian national i.e Non-EEA family member) is dependent on my husband and has always been living with us in the UK and now in the UAE since our marriage.

• We first applied for the dependent visa, in the category of Non EEA family member, dependent on EEA national, for my Mother in Law in October 2005 and she was given right of residence in January 2006.

• We again renewed her visa using a EEA 1 in September 2009 and the visa is now valid until September 2014 (5 years). 

• We are planning to relocate to the UK in March 2014. I am currently not employed in the UK. 

*• Please advise:*

1. if my Mother is law is allowed to enter the UK with this visa (valid until Sept 2014), as she has been living outside of the UK since September 2010. (living in the UAE with us).

2. Although the visa is valid until Sept 2014, do we still need to apply for a non-EEA family member dependent visa prior to our relocation to the UK.

3. what forms do we need to use in order to apply for a dependent visa for my Mother in law and 

4. what will be the criteria to apply.


----------



## Springs11 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am originally from Finland, but now exercising dual nationality (Finland and the UK) since 2008.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Springs11 said:


> ..........
> *• Please advise:*
> 
> 1. if my Mother is law is allowed to enter the UK with this visa (valid until Sept 2014), as she has been living outside of the UK since September 2010. (living in the UAE with us).
> ...


1. No.
2. As visa national, she is required to.
3. The same one you have used in the past. VAF5.- Family Permit.
4. Same as above.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. No.
> 2. As visa national, she is required to.
> ...


Can they do the family permit since she now has dual nationality and her husband also has gained British nationality? Wouldn't they have to go through the British visa route?


----------



## Springs11 (Dec 7, 2013)

Previously (twice) we have used EEA forms. Do you reckon that this time in order to get a visa for my mother in law it's best if we apply to UK home office using VAF5 instead of applying to EEA?


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Springs11 said:


> Previously (twice) we have used EEA forms. Do you reckon that this time in order to get a visa for my mother in law it's best if we apply to UK home office using VAF5 instead of applying to EEA?


Did either of you have British nationality those other times? Or were you exercising treaty rights as an EEA national before you both gained British nationality? 

If the sponsor is a British national and is not exercising treaty rights in an EEA nation (which UEA is not), I don't think you're eligible to use the EEA route to bring your mother-in-law into the UK. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will chime in, because I could be misunderstanding how it works.


----------



## Springs11 (Dec 7, 2013)

My husband, two kids and I all are British nationals now. Since my husband got a three year contract in Dubai, we moved to UAE for three years along with my mother in law.


----------



## Springs11 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, when we applied for the first time in 2005, I was a Finnish national only. However, when we applied for the second time in 2009, we were in the UK and I was a dual national (naturalised in 2008).


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Springs11 said:


> I am originally from Finland, but now exercising dual nationality (Finland and the UK) since 2008.


Oddly enough, I overlooked this important post.

A few things have changed since y'all left UK, and one of those is how a dual citizen (you in this case) can sponsor a NON-EU national after 16 July, 2012.

Read here EUN2.16 UK Border Agency | EUN02 - EEA Family permits

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

